# Squid Proxy - HTTP 400



## pcnetguru (Aug 16, 2012)

When trying to load espanol.fingerhut.com, we get HTTP 400 error on the browser. The squid logs report the following:

1365433957.184 0 159.63.149.146 TCP_DENIED/407 1628 GET http://espanol.fingerhut.com/ - NONE/- text/html
1365433961.186 717 159.63.149.146 TCP_MISS/400 109 GET http://espanol.fingerhut.com/ erivera DIRECT/207.211.37.53 text/html
1365434002.548 1 159.63.149.146 TCP_NEGATIVE_HIT/400 128 GET http://espanol.fingerhut.com/ erivera NONE/- text/html


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What are the contents of your squid.conf?


----------



## pcnetguru (Aug 16, 2012)

The file is now attached. I renamed it to .txt.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Is this the only whitelisted site with which you're having problems?

It doesn't look like you have internal access enabled to allow your intranet clients to connect to _anything_ outside.


----------



## pcnetguru (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the only whitelisted website having problems.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you tried explicitly adding .espanol.fingerhut.com to the whitelist? Only the base domain is whitelisted.


----------

